# How about some sushi?--Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sushi is one of those foods that I have never had the desire to try.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I treated my friend to some Brown rice sushi, he never had it before. Finished it in record time.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Since my food standard is a cheese burger, I can't image anyone choosing this for a meal. I've tried it several times, but not impressed. I don't eat sashimi or calimari (deep fried rubber bands) either!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

It is pretty. I like the nori, the rice, the wasabi, and the ginger. I never got the fascination with raw fish, although I love raw oysters and caviar. I’m with Andy on this one. I want a burger! Even at a fancy restaurant if they offer a truly great burger, I’m getting it! I almost did it tonight but opted for chicken tinga street tacos. My loss,


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have nothing against burgers but I can eat sushi all week long . . . and then have a primo burger on Saturday.


----------

